# Some Marvel characters vs The Four Heavenly Kings



## SsjAzn (Oct 28, 2012)

Since the Kings' recently received massive power boosts, I'm curious how they'll do against Marvel's strongest mid tiers.
Here's the set-up:


Thing vs Toriko
Colossus (w/out Cytorrak upgrade) vs Zebra
Iron Man (standard armour) vs Coco
She Hulk vs Sani

*scenario 1*: Speed is equalized and this is a pure H2H fight (i.e. Stark cannot use any tech or weapons and Zebra cannot use voice attacks. )

*scenario 2*: All out brawl.

So what are the results?

EDIT: Put Sanji instead of Sani...


----------



## Atem (Oct 28, 2012)

SsjAzn said:


> Since the Kings' recently received massive power boosts, I'm curious how they'll do against Marvel's strongest mid tiers.
> Here's the set-up:
> 
> 
> ...



I think you mean Sani. 

Bog standard Colossus and Thing probably lose if I'm not mistaken. (Not the biggest expert on those two.)

Iron Man likely wins in both scenarios because even a weaker/older armor had near country busting power. .

Bleeding Edge (his current armor) should be considerably more powerful than that, and has adaptive capabilities to boot.


----------



## Irrational Destroyer (Oct 28, 2012)

Marvel stomps. The only fight that can possibly be fair is between Toriko and the Thing. Anyone else stomps the Kings very easily.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 28, 2012)

can sani deflect she-hulks physical attacks?


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 28, 2012)

sanji is a heavenly king now? so he should be able to solo his verse right


----------



## SsjAzn (Oct 29, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> sanji is a heavenly king now? so he should be able to solo his verse right



Fixed the error.


----------



## SsjAzn (Oct 29, 2012)

Zirconis said:


> can sani deflect she-hulks physical attacks?



Yes. He already reflected a 36X30 ren that destroyed a trillion ton mountain several arcs ago. As of now he easily reflect attacks above island level.


----------



## Wasabifold (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah, but is Sani allowed to use his hair? The OP stipulates strictly H2H.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 29, 2012)

Zirconis said:


> can sani deflect she-hulks physical attacks?








Thanks to endless mike for the scans


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 29, 2012)

Wasabifold said:


> Yeah, but is Sani allowed to use his hair? The OP stipulates strictly H2H.



That's a good question actually. If not, Sani gets pretty horrifically nerfed in Scenario 1, since that's pretty much all he ever uses.



Falcon Man said:


> I think you mean Sani.
> 
> Bog standard Colossus and Thing probably lose if I'm not mistaken. (Not the biggest expert on those two.)
> 
> ...



Just FYI, that calc is still being assessed. Could _possibly_ count as a country level durability feat, but in terms of output power it doesn't really apply.

Although I'm fairly sure current Iron Man's armour has enough hax tech to take out Coco regardless of whether it's island or country busting in DC.

Agree with you on standard Colossus and Thing.


----------



## Atem (Oct 29, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> Just FYI, that calc is still being assessed. *Could possibly count as a country level durability feat, but in terms of output power it doesn't really apply.*
> 
> Although I'm fairly sure current Iron Man's armour has enough hax tech to take out Coco regardless of whether it's island or country busting in DC.
> 
> Agree with you on standard Colossus and Thing.



Ah, right. My bad. Still an impressive durability feat all around, especially since that's an older armor. 



Heavenly King said:


> Thanks to endless mike for the scans



Damn, punching Samson into another country.


----------



## kathlyyoun (Oct 29, 2012)

The only fight that can possibly be fair is between Toriko


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 29, 2012)

kathlyyoun said:


> The only fight that can possibly be fair is between Toriko





Really? Zebra has almost country-level voice attacks _and_ physical attacks. He's actually much stronger than Toriko in raw destructive power, and this is non-upgraded Colossus too.

Sani, I'd have to check some more high-end She Hulk feats to be able to assess (punching someone into another country is admittedly awesome, but still nothing Sani couldn't easily reflect).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2012)

She-Hulk beat Champion of the Universe after working out some


----------



## Repekallo (Oct 29, 2012)

HAHAHA!

Toriko himself solos 9/10. He's doing casually Class 100 level shit and is shown to be speedster. Speedblitzes all but Stark who he beats to death with bare fists.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm thinking I don't like assuming that the rock is moving at the same speed of iron man. Dunno why, it goes against my instincts. Until I think of anything concrete, though, I guess it may be usable.


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 29, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> I'm thinking I don't like assuming that the rock is moving at the same speed of iron man. Dunno why, it goes against my instincts. Until I think of anything concrete, though, I guess it may be usable.



The only thing I can think of off the top of my head is that it depends on Iron Man's acceleration. If he can literally go from 0 to Mach 33 _instantaneously_ then it would actually have to be going as fast or faster than him to be unavoidable. But if he takes a second or two to reach top speed in a certain direction than it might not have to be going quite that fast... Would have to consider it a bit more, still useable for durability until then I guess.

I'm also assuming Terrax can control and change the rock's trajectory if necessary, since Iron Man decided it was impossible dodge despite obviously being several kilometers away by perspective scaling.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 29, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> She-Hulk beat Champion of the Universe after working out some



beat his ass from start to finishes


----------



## Toriko (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm inclined to say that the Toriko side takes it from what I've heard about marvel powerlevels relating to those guys.

The Four Beast arc has insane strength feats like tunneling through 30,000+km of rock at massively hypersonic speed, which alone surpasses my understanding of the marvel side.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 29, 2012)

Brohan said:


> The Four Beast arc has insane strength feats like tunneling through 30,000+km of rock at massively hypersonic speed



Seriously?

Not a ryoma or heston big enough


----------



## Toriko (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes, basically what happened there was the equivalent of burrowing through the earth a couple times.

Keep in mind, the monsters that did it were near death.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 29, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Oh Toriko


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't know about that she hulk alone should be able to beat the team her self


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 29, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> I don't know about that she hulk alone should be able to beat the team her self



She-hulk is above country busting now?


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 29, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> She-hulk is above country busting now?



Let me run this down for ya..

She hulk who has been trained by Captain America and Gamora ( the most dangers woman in the marvel universe who kills gods and sky fathers ) 

Beats the Champion, who beat the shit out of Thing,Sasquatch,Colossus,Gladiator,Drax,SS,Adam Warlock in a boxing match

People she beat up or lost to but had great showing

Abomination ( made him look like bum )
Rulk ( with some help from her female team )
Starfox ( beat him so bad it wasn't even funny )
SuperSkrull ( had got some good shots on him )
Doc Samson ( punch to another country 
Thor ( which she beat up badly and made him look like crap )
Namor ( she got some good hits on him until he pass out from some stinger thing that ant man used on him )
The Hulk ( never beat him but was getting in some good shots )
Sentry ( not bad at all )
Captain Britain ( beat down )
Beats up Rhino who punch Nova into orbit
oh my fav one fighting Power Gem Titania ( had a good showing )

lifting Things maximum weight and throwing an armwrestling match to Mortal Hercules


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 30, 2012)

Half of those look like horrible jobbinh, she can beat up Thor but needs help for Red Hulk?She beat Champion?when and did he have the power gem?She Hulk is not more powerful than Drax, Gladiator, Thor, Silver Surfer and the like. 



> Beats up Rhino who punch Nova into orbit



Which Nova?And when? because nova corp members and herald Nova/Frankie ray would roflstomp Rhino.

I'm not arguing about whether she is country level or not but She Hulk is not herald level. She should'nt beat characters like Surfer(assuming SS meant Silver Surfer), Gladiator, Thor, Drax etc or defeat enemies that can beat them.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 30, 2012)

she ain't herald, but she would be in the tier right below, no ?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 30, 2012)

In pure physical stats?Honestly wondering how, they have feats of destroying planets and in certain cases stars physically as Drax showed. I don't claim to know all about a character with decades worth of history but beating up Thor badly for instance just seems weird. Unless Thor was holding back a lot or there were some special circumstances or it was Masterson Thor(on a bad day). Thor is generally considered above She Hulk in his team, he's one of the heavy hitters that usually saves the Avengers or deals the major blow to the big bad. 

How does she do better physically than the likes of Gladiator, Drax, Silver Surfer unless champion was without the power gem?(most likely was since he lost it to Thanos during Thanos quest and the gems were kept guarded by the likes of Namor, Xavier, Strange etc).


----------



## Light Bringer (Oct 30, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Which Nova?And when? because nova corp members and herald Nova/Frankie ray would roflstomp Rhino.



Richard, at standard centurion levels, and IIRC his powers were fluctuating badly. Unless i'm missing something, Rhino has no business getting into a fight with a Nova centurion.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 30, 2012)

toriko beats the thing. 

don't know anything about current Colossus.

sani beats she hulk if she's below or signf below the thing in durability. he could simply keep his distance and continue to reflect his own attack until it's powerful enough. if she;s above thing sani losses. 

ironman wins if it's not his current incarnation. the current ironman is a greadt deal 'downgrade' compared to his standard.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 30, 2012)

Falcon Man said:


> Ah, right. My bad. Still an impressive durability feat all around, especially since that's an older armor.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, punching Samson into another country.



Figure of speech?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 30, 2012)

It's actually quite tame compared to say something like this. 

*Spoiler*: __ 









She Hulk being able to punch a human sized character across a Country is just another one of many feats where brick characters punch people across countries, continents or even into the upper atmospheres.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 30, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It's actually quite tame compared to say something like this.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


That has visual evidence though.
Saying I knocked someone into next week doesn't mean you did.
Maybe he left out the scan of him being way over wherever he was or making a comment about it?

She's not exactly presented that well is what I'm saying.
But hey maybe that's changed now.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 30, 2012)

Those scans were from EM but fair enough. Simply pointing out that it's within her capability to punch characters across countries since it's within characters at that level.


----------



## Toriko (Oct 30, 2012)

That's actually not all that impressive energy wise.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 30, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Half of those look like horrible jobbinh, she can beat up Thor but needs help for Red Hulk?She beat Champion?when and did he have the power gem?She Hulk is not more powerful than Drax, Gladiator, Thor, Silver Surfer and the like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thor was mind controlled I had to take a look at the scan again. Reason was because This was when Red Hulk was the new guy on the block remember. She fought him once with the power gem on and got beat up and the second time he took them gem off and got beat up. She's might not be powerful then Glads and SS but she's damn for show is a better fighter then most of them. She did fight classic Drax and he did say she was stronger then him( remember they got beat up by Champion when he had his power gem ) 

After Her work out and training from with Gamora I would put her low herald 

here's the scan of when rhino hit him into orbit 



I can't find the first scan




Cthulhu-versailles said:


> toriko beats the thing.
> 
> don't know anything about current Colossus.
> 
> ...




She's more durable then the thing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 30, 2012)

She-Hulk has beaten Hulk at some point, right ? not WWH or WB, but Savage Hulk maybe


that'd be a good feat for her


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 30, 2012)

> She did fight classic Drax and he did say she was stronger then him



But she's not stronger than a guy who destroyed a star atleast not back in her classic days. If current She Hulk is a low class 100 fair enough. Seems she's below Thor(not holding back against mortals), Red Hulk, original Hulk, possibly Skaar and the like.

Nova should be>>>Rhino even at that level but if the feat is just him sending Nova(distracted stunned or whatever) flying into orbit I can accept that i.e Rhino being able to send human sized characters into orbit and She Hulk being stronger.

She Hulk being country level based on her feats was not really what I arguing if she does fair enough, was only contesting her being able to take on physically top tier bricks like Gladiator and others. Carry on.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 30, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> But she's not stronger than a guy who destroyed a star atleast not back in her classic days. If current She Hulk is a low class 100 fair enough. Seems she's below Thor(not holding back against mortals), Red Hulk, original Hulk, possibly Skaar and the like.
> 
> Nova should be>>>Rhino even at that level but if the feat is just him sending Nova(distracted stunned or whatever) flying into orbit I can accept that i.e Rhino being able to send human sized characters into orbit and She Hulk being stronger.
> 
> She Hulk being country level based on her feats was not really what I arguing if she does fair enough, was only contesting her being able to take on physically top tier bricks like Gladiator and others. Carry on.



 He even said it him self

*Spoiler*: __ 










Nova was caught off guard when Rhino was hit.



Fluttershy said:


> She-Hulk has beaten Hulk at some point, right ? not WWH or WB, but Savage Hulk maybe
> 
> 
> that'd be a good feat for her



Nah she never beat him at all


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Scenario 1:* Due the imposed restriction Marvel wins.Toriko's the only guy who can actually do something here.Once the other HK's are down,everyone team up to take down Toriko.

*Scenario 2:* Due the fact the speed ain't equalized the Heavenly Kings take it with mid-high difficulty.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 30, 2012)

> Nah she never beat him at all


what are the feminists doing ?


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 30, 2012)

she's got good shots on him but never beat him in a fight


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 30, 2012)

Raid3r2010 said:


> *Scenario 1:* Due the imposed restriction Marvel wins.Toriko's the only guy who can actually do something here.Once the other HK's are down,everyone team up to take down Toriko.
> 
> *Scenario 2:* Due the fact the speed ain't equalized the Heavenly Kings take it with mid-high difficulty.



Not sure what _exactly_ is meant by H2H only, but if it means that Sani's hair and Zebra's beat punch are also restricted in the first scenario then yeah. Combined with the speed-equalization it means the Toriko team is pretty damn well nerfed.

Otherwise their speed serves them quite well.

I guess for unrestricted scenarios the debatable ones are She-Hulk (may or may not be country level due to her _somewhat_ inconsistent showings against higher-level characters) and Tony (since it depends on his specific tech, and apparently his lastest suit is a bit of a downgrade?).


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 30, 2012)

they aren't beating Iron man or She Hulk no idea why people think that

that being said Toriko's best feats? Bens damage soak and durability are higher then his strength class


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 30, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> they aren't beating Iron man or She Hulk no idea why people think that
> 
> that being said Toriko's best feats? Bens damage soak and durability are higher then his strength class




Dat she hulk booty is something let me tell ya


----------



## Irrational Destroyer (Oct 30, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> they aren't beating Iron man or She Hulk no idea why people think that
> 
> that being said Toriko's best feats? Bens damage soak and durability are higher then his strength class


Sani and Toriko turn the tide of a giant fall





Then they destroy a mountain, albeit together


Toriko right now is stronger.

The Gaoh beast which Toriko fought killed a 1.5 Km. Regal Mammoth in one attack


It also could make giant shockwaves with his paws
Link removed

Toriko offs him with a single Fork Cannon
Link removed
Link removed

I'm pretty sure that wouldn't be enough to defeat Ben though.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 31, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> Otherwise their speed serves them quite well.



Yup.Their reaction and combat speed is monstrous compared to those from the Marvel Team.Those from Marvel would look like still standing to them while in battle.



feebas_factor said:


> I guess for unrestricted scenarios the debatable ones are She-Hulk (may or may not be country level due to her _somewhat_ inconsistent showings against higher-level characters)



Depending on her durability and regeneration aswel,bloodlusted She Hulk rape all of them at the same time.



feebas_factor said:


> and Tony (since it depends on his specific tech, and apparently his lastest suit is a bit of a downgrade?).



True.Tony with prep might solo.I remember the Hulk Buster Armor during WWH.It was insane. 



Immortal Watch Dog said:


> they aren't beating Iron man or She Hulk no idea why people think that



If she's country level + in D.C and durability she solo.One punch in the ground and it's game over.The shockwave produced by her strength would annihilate all of them.



Immortal Watch Dog said:


> that being said Toriko's best feats? Bens damage soak and durability are higher then his strength class



You're not reading Toriko ? Toriko is a must read.Right now it's OP level,most likely. 

They're island level+/country level+ (zebura) easily by feats,by hype country level+++,destroyed beasts that were able to take down continents and than one of the beasts that got country level durability+++ got one shotted by Zebura himself. 

*Ben Grimm has no chance against Current Toriko.*He's getting destroyed due the difference in physical stats including physical strength (toriko is island level+/Ben is mountain level+),combat and reaction speed(Toriko is mach 100+,Ben Grimm is peak human+,arguably in the super-sonic range),arguably stamina (current toriko would probably tire after a few thousands of KM's),AOE (Current Toriko's AOE attacks are monstrous) etc.

You should try to be much more resonable toward mangas.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 31, 2012)

Raid3r2010 said:


> bloodlusted She Hulk rape all of them at the same time.



nope.




Raid3r2010 said:


> The shockwave produced by her strength would annihilate all of them.




nope.



Raid3r2010 said:


> They're island level+/country level+ (zebura) easily by feats, *by hype*  country level+++,destroyed beasts that were able to take down continents and than one of the beasts that got country level durability+++ got one shotted by Zebura himself.



calculation has them at low country level destructive and durability.

current toriko is in the triple digit mach (mach 700 is still in debate though they're definitely above mach 300 currently).


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 31, 2012)

MysticBlade said:


> nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thunder clap see ya later


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 31, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> thunder clap see ya later



how powerful are her thunder claps? scans?


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 31, 2012)

MysticBlade said:


> how powerful are her thunder claps? scans?



powerful enough to k.o there ass. Thing's thunder clap is 9500 psi up to a mile long. she's way more stronger then him


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 31, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> powerful enough to k.o there ass. Thing's thunder clap is 9500 psi up to a mile long. she's way more stronger then him



9500 psi? that wouldn't even tickle them. 
yea i got that sheman's stronger than thing, though is there anything more concrete than that? what are her best showings?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 31, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> powerful enough to k.o there ass. Thing's thunder clap is 9500 psi up to a mile long. she's way more stronger then him



Hmm?
Really stronger than ben grimm the thing?
I would like to see that.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 31, 2012)

Raid3r2010 said:


> Yup.Their reaction and combat speed is monstrous compared to those from the Marvel Team.Those from Marvel would look like still standing to them while in battle.



Really? so they're massively FTL? Because even in his current standard armor IIRC tony's got light speed reaction time




Raid3r2010 said:


> True.Tony with prep might solo.I remember the Hulk Buster Armor during WWH.It was insane.



Uhh no Tony solo's right now



Raid3r2010 said:


> You're not reading Toriko ? Toriko is a must read.Right now it's OP level,most likely.



I remember you from other threads..you had no judgment 




Raid3r2010 said:


> ]*Ben Grimm has no chance against Current Toriko.*



Because Toriko can totally beat someone who has the damage soak to get up on one knee after Gladiator punched him in the liver

because Toriko is totally knocking out a guy who can take beating from the Hulk




Raid3r2010 said:


> You should try to be much more resonable toward mangas.



you should try and not bust a nut over certain mangas



MysticBlade said:


> 9500 psi? that wouldn't even tickle them.
> yea i got that sheman's stronger than thing, though is there anything more concrete than that? what are her best showings?



nine thousand PSI is a fucking joke calculation made by a marvel writer or a data book either way it's absolute bullshit

Ben has caused small scale tremors by stomping too hard on the ground and busted up Dooms armor through his shielding.

Basically he's shitting on White beard level force if he's doing that


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 31, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> nine thousand PSI is a fucking joke calculation made by a marvel writer or a data book either way it's absolute bullshit
> 
> Ben has caused small scale tremors by stomping too hard on the ground and busted up Dooms armor through his shielding.
> 
> Basically he's shitting on White beard level force if he's doing that



alright dude chill.

here are some of toriko feats, i'll bring you up to date.

toriko's 36 ren


mounturtle's magma missile


toriko's leg boomerang


zebra's voice missile.


that's just to give you a idea of what current toriko can do. 
sani and coco are around the same level as toriko and zebra.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 31, 2012)

MysticBlade said:


> nope.



Depending on her durability and d.c she might rape or noT.

If she's country level+ in both she might stand a chance.Im not even siding with She Hulk or something.



MysticBlade said:


> nope.



Depends how strong is SHE HULK.



MysticBlade said:


> calculation has them at low country level destructive and durability.



Not surprised.



MysticBlade said:


> current toriko is in the triple digit mach (mach 700 is still in debate though they're definitely above mach 300 currently).



I didn't know he's that fast but I was pretty shure he's in the triple digits.There was a calc with the Gourmet DINOSAUR who's speed was mach 150 or so.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Really? so they're massively FTL? Because even in his current standard armor IIRC tony's got light speed reaction time.



I had no ideea.Thought he's in the hypersonic range in his base armor.

Haven't read Iron Man since Marvel Civil War. 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Uhh no Tony solo's right now



What's his destructive capacity ? 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I remember you from other threads..you had no judgment.



That was a harsh attack,right now.How do I have no judgement ? Im trying to be as reasonable as possible,I never wank for instance and im a bit surprised to find out some characters got stronger than they used to be a few years ago.

I don't mind if they're stronger than the HK's but unless I see moar feats from Marvel Side I won't be fully convinced the HK's would lose.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Because Toriko can totally beat someone who has the damage soak to get up on one knee after Gladiator punched him in the liver



That's impressive by comics standards but if someone would calc that,it might pove to be a laughable calc,maybe.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> because Toriko is totally knocking out a guy who can take beating from the Hulk.



WWH,Post WWH destroy him without difficulty at all however ... im not impressed by some of the attacks Ben Grimm is taking.I remember  how Skaar bitchslapped him when he came on Earth. 

And im not so sure he would actually survive country level attacks unless proven.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you should try and not bust a nut over certain mangas



Neah.Im trying to be as resonable as possible.I didn't knew Iron Man got so strong past 4-5 years. 

And than I was pretty sure Ben Grimm and She Hulk would lose to the HK's pretty easily basing on my knowledge and their OBD profiles.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Ben has caused small scale tremors by stomping too hard on the ground and busted up Dooms armor through his shielding.
> 
> Basically he's shitting on White beard level force if he's doing that



Compared to WB,impressive but Current Toriko shit on WHITEBEARD aswel.

Im really curious if Ben/She-Hulk could actually have a chance to win here.I need moar feats and solid arguments how would any of them individually would take down current Toriko.

Im shitting on their hype.Moar feats.Someone should post some scans.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 31, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Basically he's shitting on White beard level force if he's doing that



Whitebeard is basically fodder to the Heavenly Kings at this point, so that doesn't say very much.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 31, 2012)

Toriko side are country busters?Ironman may be able to do it with his tech such as energy absorption, nanite injection, Electro magnetic manipulation etc. How fast are these characters?Obviously not upto Tony's higher armor speeds but curious?Mach 100s is not a problem.

Standard armor is'nt specific(offcourse something like Thor buster or Hulkbuster or any of his busters are not standard) since he's upgraded many of his armors and used many at a given moment.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 31, 2012)

Dat IronMan.He shure got strong over the years ...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 31, 2012)

He's a scientific genius with billions who hangs out with Reed Richards, Black Panther, atleast once with Doom and others so he keeps upgrading his armors.

I won't comment on She Hulk and Colossus since don't know too much about them. Ben Grimm won't win, his damage soak is ridiculous enough to take hits from Hulk repeatedly, WonderMan, Champion, Namor, Hercules, Gladiator, Red Hulk, Super Skrull, Blaastar etc. All of them are above Toriko in power by far but as you can see many of them vary in power, some of them hold back but the general idea is he can take a beating above his level i.e heroic willpower/determinator tendencies, it's just that's all he has going for him in any thread when outclassed. As much as I like Ben, the writers use him as a jobber and almost every new brick is potrayed above him even Wonderman has been upgraded above his level. Worthy Thing would roflstomp the whole Toriko verse but he's not being used.

He's not winning on average unless you go with his highest feat like making WWH bleed(which is beyond Toriko's capability), he'll just be a punching bag on average albeit a very tough to KO one. 

Ironman definately takes this in most of his armors.



> That's impressive by comics standards but if someone would calc that,it would probably be a laughable calc,maybe



What?This does'nt even make sense especially when the point is the character Gladiator is vastly above Toriko, offcourse he's vastly above Ben Grimm too and I don't claim Ben Grimm is a country buster or that he can beat them but you don't need a calc to know a punch from Gladiator>>>>>Toriko.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 31, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Toriko side are country busters?Ironman may be able to do it with his tech such as energy absorption, nanite injection, Electro magnetic manipulation etc. How fast are these characters?Obviously not upto Tony's higher armor speeds but curious?Mach 100s is not a problem.



Well,according to Mystic Blade,current Toriko is mach 700.

His destructive capacity and durability is country level.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 31, 2012)

He does, more than what's needed even considering what some of his armors can do. I can post scans but it would be better if OP specified which armor. This is very important for Tony, standard armor is vague since he's had many.

He was always strong even in the classic days, not saying this feat compares to Toriko characters.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 31, 2012)

That's not impressive at all compared to the HK's dude. 

That Iron Man is getting one shotted.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 31, 2012)

I said it's not impressive compared to Toriko, the scan was just to show he was strong even in earlier days. I'll post feats later just hold it.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 31, 2012)

Alright.U just edited ur post I guess but yeah,u can see it from a mile it's not impressive at all compared to the current HK's.

Shure.From what I heard,I won't be surprised if post marvel civil war Iron Man would prove to be stronger.

However im waiting for some Ben Grinn and She Hulk feats aswel though.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 31, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Nine thousand PSI is a fucking joke calculation made by a marvel writer or a data book either way it's absolute bullshit
> 
> Ben has caused small scale tremors by stomping too hard on the ground and busted up Dooms armor through his shielding.
> 
> Basically he's shitting on White beard level force if he's doing that


9500 psi over a mile is triple digit gigatons according to willy, which although still below Mounturtle's mouth blast, is a factor of about ten thousand times more powerful than whitebeard's island tilting.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 31, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What?This does'nt even make sense especially when the point is the character Gladiator is vastly above Toriko



I know that.I know the Gladiator is FTL and star level in d.c/durability.My point is that,how would I know how strong was that punch supposed to be ? Was it a country level punch ? That's what im asking.



Tranquil Fury said:


> offcourse he's vastly above Ben Grimm too



Of course he is.His feats easily shit on anything Grimm has shown so far.



Tranquil Fury said:


> and I don't claim Ben Grimm is a country buster



Im pretty aware ur not claiming that.



Tranquil Fury said:


> or that he can beat them



Moar feats for Ben Grimm.



Tranquil Fury said:


> but you don't need a calc to know a punch from Gladiator>>>>>Toriko.



As I said.GLADIATOR >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> anyone from Toriko in firepower,reaction speed etc.

The thing is I want to know how strong was that punch,was it country level+ or just a mere punch ? 

That's the thing with Marvel here.If it was a punch above country level it would be pretty interesting.

For now im not fully convinced Ben Grimm would take down Toriko when the difference in combat and reaction speed is enormous and in firepower Toriko is way greater than him aswel.

So how durable is Ben ? According to his OBD profile he's in the mountain range ...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 31, 2012)

He replicates Spiderman's spider sense/precognition, the other is him trolling Pete's spider sense but that last one is useless here.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Borderline Dead
Borderline Dead




His scanners are advanced enough to detect Doctor Strange on the astral plane, may not be useful here but incase any of these characters have such H4X it's not helping.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed

Takes a hit from a not holding back Thor(he admits he's not holding back like he normally does but to be fair is probably only mildly pissed which is still impressive), he gets thrashed in a two or three hits but nice armor durability

*Spoiler*: __ 








Hint: Before you judge it based solely on the collateral(because that would be like saying Majin Vegeta releasing all his power is only a city buster), remember that Thor is more powerful than Toriko verse when mildly pissed.

Survives Mandarin's rings exploding, pay attention to the narration in the second scan

*Spoiler*: __ 









Above explosion appears as a nuke but it is essentially described as a tear in the fabric of reality felt by Spiderman's spider sense, Detected by Reed Richard's machine and others. Stark was out for a while but he got back up, this was in one of his weaker armors. Guess this one is a trickier feat to use here.

Takes on the Collective with help from Sentry offcourse(Collective is made up of all mutants who lost their power in M-day). Shows Zero Point Energy tech and the ability to counter various energies of various mutants.

*Spoiler*: __ 











Note: He had prep'd for that battle but the point is he has the tech and if he can counter energies from various mutants like Electromagnetic and what not(by his own admission not all energies collective had he knew about) he can counter various energies by generating an opposite energy field, that is energy manipulation tech and it's high level.

Teleportation tech
[SPOILER




Untested back then but seeing as how Tony canonically goes from being unable to time travel in his armor to creating time travel armor(temporal armor he called it), it's safe to say he can improve this.

Absorbs Johnny's Nova Flame then surpasses it

*Spoiler*: __ 



Borderline Dead




Note: Doom has stated that Johnny's Nova flame could kill most of the population in the Northern hemisphere(can post a scan of this), the flames themselves rival the heat of a supernova. This is a focused blast to avoid the collateral but the power is still same.

Pico second reactions


"He's no immediate threat which means I can spare a few pico seconds Isolating his signals"

Now imagine if he uses that pico seconds time differently.

How fast would one say his armor is forming here?As soon as a missile crashes into his room, he armors in and gets out of the hotel before the explosion happens


Blocks a hit and then later survives a blast from Loki wielding his own Mjolnir weapon


Creates a blade with enough power to cut off Worthy Grey Gargoyles head, damage to his armor from Worthy Grey Gargoyle and his Mjolnir level weapon is what made him retreat.

*Spoiler*: __ 










Note: Worthy were a threat to the likes of Red Hulk, Thor, Namor. This means he can generate a blade with enough to one shot anyone here, since Toriko side is weaker than the Worthy this means he could spam such a blade.

These are some scans. If you're not satisfied I can post others, he has all kinds of H4X for anything from fundamental energy, psionic counters, magical/mystical counters, counter measures for other Avengers, counter measures incase some of his armors go Rogue etc. 

Depending on which armor and what tech he's carrying he'll stomp this.


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 31, 2012)

Should've qualified the speed comment, Iron Man's more modern suits will probably allow him to react and keep up alright. The others here aren't particularly speedy bricks though, scenario 2 does them no favours.



Heavenly King said:


> thunder clap see ya later





Mountain-level thunderclap still ain't doing shit to Toriko.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 31, 2012)

^Some comic claims and quick calcs actually makes the Thing's thunderclaps in the gigatons range so it's more like island level.
Although it doesn't change the fact that powerscaling and calcs give the 4HK more than enough durability to tank it.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 31, 2012)

Toriko wins.

Pretty sure zebra wins.

Coco loses

Sani loses if he can't use his hair if he can lol he makes she hulk his bitch.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 31, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> Should've qualified the speed comment, Iron Man's more modern suits will probably allow him to react and keep up alright. The others here aren't particularly speedy bricks though, scenario 2 does them no favours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



read what Willyverb just said 



willyvereb said:


> ^Some comic claims and quick calcs actually makes the Thing's thunderclaps in the gigatons range so it's more like island level.
> Although it doesn't change the fact that powerscaling and calcs give the 4HK more than enough durability to tank it.



Not holding back yea he's at island level with his thunder clap

I'll post some She hulk feats later on


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 31, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He replicates Spiderman's spider sense/precognition, the other is him trolling Pete's spider sense but that last one is useless here.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks you took ur time to post this.Never thought Iron Man was such impressive.



willyvereb said:


> ^Some comic claims and quick calcs actually makes the Thing's thunderclaps in the gigatons range so it's more like island level.
> Although it doesn't change the fact that powerscaling and calcs give the 4HK more than enough durability to tank it.



Indeed.However im still curious how would Ben do against cutting (LEG KNIFE) and piercing attacks (KNIVES).

His damage soak when it comes to blunt damage is astonishing after all ... 



Heavenly King said:


> I'll post some She hulk feats later on



Please do that.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Pico second reactions



Wait, picoseconds? I did not know that. Was this stated anywhere else?


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 31, 2012)

The only cutting attack I know without question managed to pierce Thing's skin was Wolverine's Adamantine claws

Iirc an alternate continuity Thing died to a mjolnir through the chest but no shame in that really


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 31, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Wait, picoseconds? I did not know that. Was this stated anywhere else?



Not sure, he has tech to enhance his thinking/perception of things but that was the first time to such a level to my knowledge unless you count Thor buster matching Thor as an indirect feat since he could react to Thor. If he used such tech, he has it and that means he can use it in a vs debate.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 31, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> I'm also assuming Terrax can control and change the rock's trajectory if necessary,



Um, he can. He's done that many times. I don't think you really understand the fact that we're talking about a *Herald of Galactus* here.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 31, 2012)

earth manipulation is kinda Terrax's territory too, so...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 31, 2012)

That and it was one of his older armors so. But yeah Terrax could casually levitate Manhattan into space and threatened to smash it into Galactus's ship, his terrakinesis means he can alter it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 31, 2012)

I also recall him TK'ing planets around once in an old comic


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 31, 2012)

Raid3r2010 said:


> I had no ideea.Thought he's in the hypersonic range in his base armor.
> 
> Haven't read Iron Man since Marvel Civil War.



after bleeding edge he got a major boost dudes got armor now that has the power generation of something like a god damn Imperial star destroyer (basically generating the energies of a small sun) tony's gotten pretty outragous

hell I think the nano bugs he has in his system or the extremis virus basically allows him bullet time reactions without the suit



Raid3r2010 said:


> What's his destructive capacity ?



put it to you this way twenty five years ago Iron man could KO the Hulk by channeling all of his energies into one massive offensive blast

this is the same hulk who smacked into Namor so hard they island busted as a side effect

that's a suicidal charge bleed off my own life support system attack from severely obsolete models

essentially yeah Tony being here makes this a rape



Raid3r2010 said:


> That was a harsh attack,right now.How do I have no judgement ? Im trying to be as reasonable as possible,I never wank for instance and im a bit surprised to find out some characters got stronger than they used to be a few years ago.



Raider listen to what you just said


Raid3r2010 said:


> That's impressive by comics standards but if someone would calc that,it might pove to be a laughable calc,maybe.




impressive by comic standards as if manga in general is blatantly superior..you're wrong and the implications of preconceived notions is strong



Raid3r2010 said:


> That's impressive by comics standards but if someone would calc that,it might pove to be a laughable calc,maybe.



you mean the new generation of OBD calcers? who seem to be interested in dishonestly inflating their numbers to push certain fictions up?

yeah..not only do I not give a darn what they have to say but I pretty much consider any of 'em black listed credibility wise




Raid3r2010 said:


> WWH,Post WWH destroy him without difficulty at all however ... im not impressed by some of the attacks Ben Grimm is taking.I remember  how Skaar bitchslapped him when he came on Earth.



you act like pre WWH hulk couldn't easily rape anyone here? You act like Gladiator couldn't do the same thing to a Toriko character and they'd be on the floor vomiting their intestines up

you act like a dude who kept getting up after being mercilessly beaten down by the UC is not impressive..

you're full of it



Raid3r2010 said:


> Neah.Im trying to be as resonable as possible.I didn't knew Iron Man got so strong past 4-5 years.



no you're not



Raid3r2010 said:


> And than I was pretty sure Ben Grimm and She Hulk would lose to the HK's pretty easily basing on my knowledge and their OBD profiles.



their OBD profiles? wiki editors even tell people not go by the wiki jesus




Raid3r2010 said:


> Im shitting on their hype.Moar feats.Someone should post some scans.



and now we're trolling




MysticBlade said:


> alright dude chill.
> 
> here are some of toriko feats, i'll bring you up to date.
> 
> ...



you mean those calcs that are getting picked apart for not using proper bases for the numbers and stuff?

or how one of them uses Mike Wongs calculator badly?

not only are those calcs bullshit but they're being defended by pretty biased commentators too

don't be posting that stuff again



Raid3r2010 said:


> So how durable is Ben ? According to his OBD profile he's in the mountain range ...



OBD profile says a dude who took a blow to the gut from someone who could snap early to late mid period post crisis Supermans neck and wasn't immediately turned to soup

that profile is giving a very vague estimation of the dudes durability


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2012)

all of those calcs were Brohans


feels bad man


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 31, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you mean the new generation of OBD calcers? who seem to be interested in dishonestly inflating their numbers to push certain fictions up?
> 
> yeah..not only do I not give a darn what they have to say but I pretty much consider any of 'em black listed credibility wise



I hope you're not including me in that.

Really there are a lot of good calcers, and we don't accept the crap from the failures like Red Hero, mcdave, etc.

In addition to myself, Fluttershy, Willyvereb, Hachibiwaka, Brohan, Chaostheory123, Cableguy, God Movement, and probably a lot of others I'm forgetting all consistently do good work. You shouldn't just insult us and all the hard work we do like that.



> you mean those calcs that are getting picked apart for not using proper bases for the numbers and stuff?



A lot of the Toriko calcs have been revised a lot, but that's because we keep a good notion of quality control for these things. The 36 ren, magma missile, and leg boomerang are all fine I think.



> or how one of them uses Mike Wongs calculator badly?



Do you mean using fireball radius instead of total fatalities? That was corrected.



> not only are those calcs bullshit but they're being defended by pretty biased commentators too
> 
> don't be posting that stuff again



The calcs pretty clearly show that Toriko characters are into the teratons. They haven't been rejected.



> OBD profile says a dude who took a blow to the gut from someone who could snap early to late mid period post crisis Supermans neck and wasn't immediately turned to soup
> 
> that profile is giving a very vague estimation of the dudes durability



I hope you're not suggesting Ben is tougher than Clark...


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 31, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you mean those calcs that are getting picked apart for not using proper bases for the numbers and stuff?
> 
> or how one of them uses Mike Wongs calculator badly?
> 
> ...


Your could be more exact on your critism there.
Especially since you're insulting the works made by Brohan, someone who's amongst the more respected calcers in the OBD.

Because honestly without a proper reasoning that just sounds like those arguments used by the frustrated newbies who come here bewildered and claiming "XY shouldn't be this strong".
I know you aren't like that at all.
But instead of claiming bias and saying it's wrong, you should be more exact on what you may find faulty in these.

You said, one of these blogs used Wong's calculator wrong.
Which blog and which calculator you meant? There are at least two that the OBD commonly uses.



Endless Mike said:


> In addition to myself, Fluttershy, Willyvereb, Hachibiwaka, Brohan,  Chaostheory123, Cableguy, God Movement, and probably a lot of others I'm  forgetting all consistently do good work. You shouldn't just insult us  and all the hard work we do like that.


You missed KaiserWombat.
The dude never gets the respect he deserves.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 31, 2012)

You're right. His calcs are awesome.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Not sure, he has tech to enhance his thinking/perception of things but that was the first time to such a level to my knowledge unless you count Thor buster matching Thor as an indirect feat since he could react to Thor. If he used such tech, he has it and that means he can use it in a vs debate.


I just didn't know iron man was that insane. Here's a video of a picosecond camera (2:50+) [YOUTUBE]snSIRJ2brEk[/YOUTUBE]


The Immortal WatchDog said:


> You mean those calcs that are getting picked apart for not using proper bases for the numbers and stuff?
> 
> or how one of them uses Mike Wongs calculator badly?


I'm pretty sure the updated calcs are all fine now. You need to skip to the end of the comments to get to them, though. E.g. mounturtle is actually 3.1TT.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 31, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> I hope you're not including me in that.



Yes mike i'm including you in that  and chaostheory and nevermind and Willy and every other calcer here that I have had nothing but praise and respect for and even commented on and discussed their calcs with..because I'm spontaneously changing my opinion of them 

no EM not the rest of you who I have never voiced a single solid complaint about ever (seriously Em, Willy really?!) just the new generation who I have seen contribute nothing but outrage 



Endless Mike said:


> Really there are a lot of good calcers, and we don't accept the crap from the failures like Red Hero, mcdave, etc.
> 
> In addition to myself, Fluttershy, Willyvereb, Hachibiwaka, Brohan, Chaostheory123, Cableguy, God Movement, and probably a lot of others I'm forgetting all consistently do good work. You shouldn't just insult us and all the hard work we do like that.



I didn't i was very specifically targeting a new clique that's risen over the last nine or so months

as for Brohan man does good work and he has improved a fuckload from the early days.. my only issue with this work is there are times where he does seem to make..certain assumptions - most of the time it doesn't affect his outcome but others it leaves me wondering if his conclusions weren't slightly off

not Red hero level by any stretch of the imagination of course



Endless Mike said:


> I hope you're not suggesting Ben is tougher than Clark...



No I'm not if Kallark nailed Clark like that with the same amount of force..unless it was byrne era clark the most he'd get was one of those "oomph!" bubbles..

what I was saying was for a mid tier like Ben to take a hit from a guy like that is insane..and I don't think many mid tiers have feats like that



Fluttershy said:


> all of those calcs were Brohans
> 
> 
> feels bad man



he knows I love him


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2012)

> myself, Fluttershy, Willyvereb, Hachibiwaka, Brohan, Chaostheory123, Cableguy, God Movement


one of those does not belong there 


*Spoiler*: __ 



hint - it starts with an _F_


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 31, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> one of those does not belong there
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



people named after MLP characters don't count


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 31, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> one of those does not belong there
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I actually agree.



*Spoiler*: __ 



You're a better supporter/contributor than doing the calcs themselves, IMO. Which worths just the same, really.


----------



## Toriko (Oct 31, 2012)

@IWD

The first three are fine, and discussion is done with them, they're solid. The first one was contested with the completely incorrect claim that the mountain wasn't falling, other than that, it's the most correct version of the calculation, and the second one was ironed out as well, just not in that comments section

And to my knowledge, the third was is pretty rock solid, with only some possible margin for error if the mass of rock was shifted instead of pulverized. (which would ACTUALLY lead to inflated numbers) So there's none of that inflation going on in my work, Toriko is just that strong.

I'd also like to point out that in the fourth one, I kind of did write this:



> Now it's no nuke, so this is just a rough estimate for it's yield.



And in the comments section, I posted a more solid way to get a yield.

So bullshit my ass. I'll leave the flowery prose and shit to you debaters, but I think with over 200 of these things, I know what I'm doing at this point with calculations.



> he knows I love him



It's all love man.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Brohan said:


> I'd also like to point out that in the fourth one, I kind of did write this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, come to that, why didn't you just use 3rd degree burns instead of air blast radius? I've tried that and got 530GT.

@willy
Can you show which calculator you got triple digit gigatons from? I can't find anything which gives a relationship.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Oct 31, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Raider listen to what you just said.



Alright.Im impressed. 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> impressive by comic standards as if manga in general is blatantly superior..you're wrong and the implications of preconceived notions is strong



Not really.EM,WV and the others have spoken already.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you act like pre WWH hulk couldn't easily rape anyone here? You act like Gladiator couldn't do the same thing to a Toriko character and they'd be on the floor vomiting their intestines up



Of course im not acting like that.Im pretty shure WWH would nuke down the whole Toriko-verse by feats. 

The thing is all the punches Grimm took during the WWH wouldn't be such impressive as most think if a superb calcer like GM,CT,KW would take a good look at it.

Of course he could but his punch should have the firepower of small country at the very least,in case of Toriko becuz im pretty shure a top dog like Ichiryuu is in the planetoid range when it comes to durability and destructive capacity.We got a few reasons to believe that already.

But yeah,seeing Gladiator's feats he would have no trouble at all disposing of anyone in Toriko. 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you act like a dude who kept getting up after being mercilessly beaten down by the UC is not impressive..you're full of it



Im pretty strong willed actually but seeing my noobish behaviour toward comics I feel terrible. 

Gotta read moar marvel.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> no you're not



With my shitty knowledge on certain marvel characters it seems so. 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> their OBD profiles? wiki editors even tell people not go by the wiki jesus



Seen more than a few people using the obd wikis in the anime/manga section.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> and now we're trolling



It's alright.Now I know how strong is Iron Man. 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> OBD profile says a dude who took a blow to the gut from someone who could snap early to late mid period post crisis Supermans neck and wasn't immediately turned to soup
> 
> that profile is giving a very vague estimation of the dudes durability



Yeah,it's pretty hard to judge how durable is BEN after all...


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 1, 2012)

You know the punches Hulk gave Ben in WWH aren't exactly the kind that can be quantified really? You don't assume only quantifiable feats actually have any power.


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 1, 2012)

Let's start with Ben's feats 

Ben and Wolverine vs. Hulk


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 1, 2012)

here's another good showing for ben.


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 1, 2012)

Vs World War Hulk


*Spoiler*: __ 





can still talk after getting the double fist to the head


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Nov 1, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> You know the punches Hulk gave Ben in WWH aren't exactly the kind that can be quantified really?



No,I don't.So how could we judge his durability than ? And why those punches ain't quantifiable ? 



Endless Mike said:


> You don't assume only quantifiable feats actually have any power.



Why not ? That way we can't tell how great is a performed feat.

We've seen Hulk during the WWH holding back alot and than we've seen Post WWH when he could break a part of the Earth in one step and later on he destroyed an entire planet and a dimmension if I recall.Now that's what I call an impressive feat.

@ As for Ben im not that impressed for now.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 1, 2012)

Can't be bothered to read 5 pages.

All I'll say is that Tony sweeps, doesn't seem like Ben can contend with Toriko, might be a bit of a rumble though, fairly sure Colossus gets stomped and I don't think She-Hulk can win, I'm not well versed on She-Hulk though.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 1, 2012)

Current Ironman is implied to be the most powerful he's ever been, but I heard he is lacking in actual feats to back the implication up. He'll probably have them soon, but he doesn't have them yet. that's grapevine stuff though...be nice if someone could actually cite something he's done recently...

just read a post or two...the thing is getting blown out of proportion as usual.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> Vs World War Hulk
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Heavenly King said:


> here's another good showing for ben.






Heavenly King said:


> Let's start with Ben's feats
> 
> Ben and Wolverine vs. Hulk



I'm pretty sure those are jobber kind of things. I don't think the thing isn't normally at their level.


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 1, 2012)

From what I've heard Thing wouldn't beat Hulk but he puts up a decent fight before going down


----------



## feebas_factor (Nov 1, 2012)

Qinglong said:


> From what I've heard Thing wouldn't beat Hulk but he puts up a decent fight before going down



Well damage soak way above his level is basically his Thing.


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 1, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> I'm pretty sure those are jobber kind of things. I don't think the thing isn't normally at their level.



no job aura there at all

I got 3 thunder claps


*Spoiler*: __ 



this has to be one of the weakest ones




one of the best ones




I don't have the best one when he k.o everyone with a thunder clap


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 1, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> I'm pretty sure those are jobber kind of things. I don't think the thing isn't normally at their level.



He's not but he's gone repeatedly against Hulk to a point they have a known rivalry(Banner, Grey, savage, WWH), Namor(repeatedly but ignoring the AVX Namor fights which are high end showings for Thing), Wonderman, Champion, She Hulk, Super Skrull , Terrax(depowered and not)and many more. Not saying that some of those would use their full power on him, they'll try to kill him but not throw world breaking atttacks. Still impressive of him to take hits better than guys above his level would.

It's his thing, he'll keep getting back up despite the beating he takes, he'll do better than stronger characters if only because of his fighting spirit of getting back again,again,again and again then collapse in pain or something. 

If you've watched the episode of Dexter's Lab with Monkey and Wrasslor which is based on Thing and Champion, you'll understand what I mean. That spirit to not yield which can earn respect. Or just go with Rocky Balboa like I do since he even has boxing knowledge to complete the parallel.

EDIT Last one is pretty good, he and base Hulk neutralise each other's Thunderclaps which comic is that from?.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 1, 2012)

Simple powerscaling. You know Hulk hits hard, and those punches against Ben were obviously not close to his maximum strength, but still good enough compared to most of his punches. Likely dealing in the teratons+ range, despite lack of collateral damage to quantify.


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 1, 2012)

Getting them she hulk feats ready


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> Getting them she hulk feats ready



She needs the support more than anyone else


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 1, 2012)

She hulk feats

fight with Champion with gem. she keeps standing up after get the shit beat out of her


*Spoiler*: __ 









After 3 months of training 


*Spoiler*: __ 



beat Champion ( with out the power gem )


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

Ehhh, He has no power gem though.
That needs to be quantified more, but she can take hits I'll grant you that.
Though who's to say that the gloves aren't doing anythign to soften them? 
I mean if they can withstand such blows they obviously aren't normal gloves.


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 1, 2012)

After beating The Champion  


*Spoiler*: __ 













she so strong that they literally had to put her in a Jupiter suit so she could control herself.




punches Titania out the city


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ehhh, He has no power gem though.
> That needs to be quantified more, but she can take hits I'll grant you that.
> Though who's to say that the gloves aren't doing anythign to soften them?
> I mean if they can withstand such blows they obviously aren't normal gloves.



He still has Power Primordial. These are class 100 fighters here theirs nothing to soften the boxing gloves, if anything they are more durable so they can use them


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Takes a beating from Titania with the power gem. Her durability is far beyond Ben Grimm's


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't really feel she would do to well against Sani with his hair yet though even with those showings.
Hmm how strong was reeds without the jupiter suit and with it on when he had super strength?


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 1, 2012)

Now let's show she hulk giving people the business 

Got some good hits on Jeph Loeb Red Hulk


*Spoiler*: __ 









 punches out Thunderball
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

durability feat  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Don't really feel she would do to well against Sani with his hair yet though even with those showings.
> Hmm how strong was reeds without the jupiter suit and with it on when he had super strength?



are well down playing she hulk here?? After modifications by Reed Richards) to help her manage her out-of-control strength. She was almost at Hulk level. what are Sani best feats??


----------



## SsjAzn (Nov 1, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> are well down playing she hulk here?? After modifications by Reed Richards) to help her manage her out-of-control strength. She was almost at Hulk level. what are Sani best feats??



Defeating one of the Four Beasts limbs, which can flick a triple digit megaton 36 ren x 30 like a fly.

He isn't physically strong as She Hulk, but should be at least durable as her IMO


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 1, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> You know the punches Hulk gave Ben in WWH aren't exactly the kind that can be quantified really? You don't assume only quantifiable feats actually have any power.



Ben bloodied his nose and I recall wondering why that was the case Hulks durability seemed all over the place



Raid3r2010 said:


> No,I don't.So how could we judge his durability than ? And why those punches ain't quantifiable ?



because of his other high end damage soak and durability feats,.,.

they can hurt him but they aren't putting him down

She Hulk getting no love here? I swear you have sex with Juggy once..and no one takes a look at you any more


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> are well down playing she hulk here?? After modifications by Reed Richards) to help her manage her out-of-control strength. She was almost at Hulk level. what are Sani best feats??


It's because none of it looks impressive enough is all. 
You have to quantify it more, by your comment you would consider 2 things hulk level right?
The OBD says mountain level plus for him that won't cut it at all if that's the best.
Her durability doesn't matter here because she will be punching herself here X times over.
Unless she gets stronger when angry like hulk she won't live through it.


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 1, 2012)

oldwiki is a reference, not a stone cold fact, and higher showings were posted

That said he is one of the few who would be a literal tank character (can take much more than he can dish out), he doesn't have the DC for this iirc


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's because none of it looks impressive enough is all.
> You have to quantify it more, by your comment you would consider 2 things hulk level right?
> The OBD says mountain level plus for him that won't cut it at all if that's the best.
> Her durability doesn't matter here because she will be punching herself here X times over.
> Unless she gets stronger when angry like hulk she won't live through it.



fighting people who are using the *power gem* is pretty damn impressive. making World War hulk and Rulk bleed from punches to the face is impressive

beating the crap out of Iron Man is impressive

she and knocking sentry on his face is pretty impressive


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> fighting people who are using the *power gem* is pretty damn impressive. making World War hulk and Rulk bleed from punches to the face is impressive
> 
> beating the crap out of Iron Man is impressive
> 
> she and knocking sentry on his face is pretty impressive



Fighting and losing? No, not really. She got her ass beat hard both times you showed. It's like saying an ant biting a human was impressive before it got squished.
I heard Rulk jobs pretty hard is it true?
World war hulk could be an outlier or situational I'd need to see it to really say.
Iron man depends, it always does.
Knocking someone on their face doesn't mean much really hell I hardly know who nova is.

She's not dealing with an opponent she can hit in close range Sani isn't a brute like everyone you listed, not sure about Nova there. A lot of the stuff you listed seems more like PIS.
A character being judged makes them more solid in the long run HK. 


Qinglong said:


> oldwiki is a reference, not a stone cold fact, and higher showings were posted
> 
> That said he is one of the few who would be a literal tank character (can take much more than he can dish out), he doesn't have the DC for this iirc



What old wiki? 
I know it isn't but how often is thing used anymore?
The definitions for such things change he has to define them better. Comic feats aren't nearly as kept up to date here or as easy to obtain.

*Spoiler*: __ 








After 5 power ups, More concentration and stronger hair strength



And he has a super power up after that one.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 1, 2012)

The downplaying is sickening here.


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 1, 2012)

Thing's profile here

Is an almost direct copy paste of his profile here


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 1, 2012)

I see you don't know at thing about the power gem at all. ether one of them with the power gem could solo hst,toriko,yyh and a shit ton more universe add together. So yea it was a good showing for her to be beat by them.

You heard wrong at that time rulk was the one with the pis on his side. I don't think known of the heavenly kings can punch ww hulk in the face and make him bleed. I am sry she went toe to toe with Hulk and took hits from him that says enough for me.

How about some one who's faster then


*Spoiler*: __ 









Sentry 




To much down playing here it's getting a little out of control


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> The downplaying is sickening here.



If I was downplaying I would say she hulk is street level from her showings 
Plus this is the only interesting thread around here right now.
Why not keep it going?

But really I'm not one of those people that like powerscaling.
Otherwise I would be saying Sani is continent level right now.
People punching each other with no real explanation of what it means isn't going to count for me and you guys are my only source for anything new marvel :/



Heavenly King said:


> I see you don't know at thing about the power gem at all. ether one of them with the power gem could solo hst,toriko,yyh and a shit ton more universe add together. So yea it was a good showing for her to be beat by them.
> 
> You heard wrong at that time rulk was the one with the pis on his side. I don't think known of the heavenly kings can punch ww hulk in the face and make him bleed. I am sry she went toe to toe with Hulk and took hits from him that says enough for me.
> 
> ...


Sure Tony wasn't drunk? 
No, but that's pretty solid I know more about Ironman than those others how she handled him and what she said made everything else more believable. 
Honestly I think you should lead with that one not everyone knows who Champion or what the red gem is or even thing that well. Ironman though.

No comment on sentry.

Yea, She-Hulk should beat Sani going from all of this even though he has a pretty good defense, but it wouldn't be easy. 
( of course I'm only talking about 2)
 I'm not sure how long this would actually last since his goal is to deflect a planet.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 3, 2012)

i don't know she hulk (i've only seen her in a few things), but her decking out sentry makes no sense from what little i've seen her in. 

she fought and lost pretty badly to wwh. later after hulk got much angrier (to the point he probably would have destryed earth if he attacked all out) sentry and he weren't budging each other. sentry seemed like he was holding back also...he didn't want to hurt his friend after all. 

sentry is also way beyond planet-busting....

doesn't make sense.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 3, 2012)

Sentry fluctuates based on his confidence if he wants to die badly enough he can die to Thor, if he does'nt and is just forcing himself for the sake of it he'll only get partially burnt in a sun due to angst while 100% confident Sentry would no sell a sun.

Sentry is way above She Hulk I'll agree with that.


----------



## mcdave (Nov 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:
			
		

> Fighting and losing? No, not really. She got her ass beat hard both times you showed. It's like saying an ant biting a human was impressive before it got squished.


Well you can get a Beating and ......
you can get one of those.


----------

